# looking for a little advice



## ctbass (Jan 20, 2009)

Well I don;t really y want to bother you guys too much but me and my girl got into a fight about some stupid stuff and we've been fighting for a few weeks now and last night she said that she wanted to take a break to "clear her mind" I figured some of you guys with a little more experience could lend me a few kind suggestions about what I should do


----------



## ctbass (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks man you really got me on the wanting to rip my hair out part lol


----------



## Jim (Jan 20, 2009)

Move on bro. That is the tell tale sign. Your still young trust me. If it is meant to be she will be back.


----------



## fishinchef (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree with Jim move on the flowers may work for a little while but if its been going on for a while its probably better to take a break


----------



## shamoo (Jan 20, 2009)

If ya been fighting for a few weeks it sounds like its not all bout stupid stuff, sounds kinda serious to me and her wanting a break, give her her space, let her clear her mind, absence make the heart grow fonder, see what happens, no-one wants to fight all the time, walk around on egg-shells, not knowing when something will be taken the wrong way and another arguement starts. Let your lady know you respect her wishes, dont set a time limit, she'll let you know when things are cool, like I said before, they need their space just like us. It might take a bit of time for her to figure things out, this fights 3 weeks and counting , I'm guessing there were other arguments also, so be patient. No matter what happens its better to know now than later. Whats meant to be is meant to be.

If you get her flowers, I'd send them........................with a gernade


----------



## welder (Jan 20, 2009)

If you love something , set it free and if it doesn't come back..........


Hunt it down and kill it.



Let her go and move on .




The kill thing is a JOKE, OK, DON'T DO IT.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 21, 2009)

move on bro... if she wants a break now after 3 weeks of fighting - how long is she going to want the next time. You can't live your life giving someone "space". Go ahead and save yourself the headache and let her go. Tell her she can have all the time she wants, but in the mean time you still have yourself to look after and you're not going to wait forever so you're going to date other people. It sounds harsh, but see how much space she wants when she hears that. If she says go for it, then she wants to break up, but doesn't want to be the one to make it official. If she says she'll date too - get out while the getting is good.

I've been there done that too many times man... it's never the same after the "break"


----------



## shamoo (Jan 21, 2009)

russ010 said:


> You can't live your life giving someone "space""



Why not?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2009)

Ahhhh, just as in fishing, there is always another fish to catch

Go after the next one and let this one rest


----------



## poolie (Jan 21, 2009)

As others have mentioned, fighting over 'stupid stuff' is a tell tale sign. The whole dating process is to determine if the two of you are compatible and based on what little information we have, it's not looking so good. Things you ignore at this stage can and will escalate to things you can't live with later down the road. I'm a lucky guy. Been together with my wife for 11 years, married 9 of those and I don't think we've ever had an argument that lasted more than a day - she is truly my best friend. However we've had friends over the years that have gone through similar stuff and one couple is still married 'because of the kids' others just gave up and some still fight daily and we're clueless to why they stay together.

Take our advice with a grain of salt, because we don't know the whole story. But the fact that you've reached out to ask others for advice tells me you already know something isn't right.

Don't sweat it man, it's not the end of the world. I've lost count of the failed relationships I had before meeting my wife.

-- Poolie


----------



## RAPALA (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like more than stuff.One of the leading things that cause this is trust.If you don't trust her then walk away.Without trust you want make it.#2 IF eather one of you are talking about dating other people.Then you need to move on if eather one of these apply to you.You are in trouble.If you two love each other then (TRUST)
is the key if that is there then give her space IF NOT Bend over and grab your ankle and kiss it GOOD-BYE.


P.S. Every body that has a gril or a wife will fuss and fight thats part of it
BE KIND REWIND


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 21, 2009)

we've all been in that boat buddy. from my experiances, if you and your old lady are fighting non stop, means you need to give her the bone more often :mrgreen: . 

when they say they need a break- means they've found another bone they want  

any wich way, i hope things look up for yah. theres pretty women everywhere. when she see's ya with a bangin girl, its a great feeling. thats what i did after my last 2 year relationship. i moved on and found a nice country girl that loves to drink beer and fish. keep your head up.

adding another ps: all females are crazy and men wont ever fully understand them


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 21, 2009)

Let her be. She wants you to do exactly that. Buy her flowers or something else. Girls want to be chased. Also they want what they can't have. If you just give her space, she will see that and realize she needs to step up and face things better. If it was your fault, thats a different story but if she started it and especially for no reason I would look into it further. I hope it works out for you and if it doesn't she's not the right one. My wife and I knew each other for years before we got married. As a matter of fact I dated her best friend on and off for 4 years before my wife and I got together. They are still friends to this day. I even came home today and told her I am going to Lake Toho for a week next month to fish and she said thats awesome. SHE is awesome. But anyway good luck.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 21, 2009)

I dont know CT be careful though. I had a gf of over three years who would always seem to flip out towards the end of the our relationship. About everything.... and i would always be the one wanting to work and talk things out but she was not a "communicator" Long story short i walked in on her and my best friend having sex in the kitchen floor... lol sounds funny but wasnt at the time... This happened 6 months ago, still miss her a lot but i know deep down im way better off for not being with her, we had something special but for some reason everything changes after awhile (if you arent right for each other) lol I got a great paying job right after it happened and now she sends emails to me wanting to get back with me. Of course i tell her no, but i wouldnt mind getting on that again.... (PERFECT BODY) haha.

But in all seriousness, just watch out, you love her, but she doesnt love you, its a long time story that keeps playing every day..... Good luck. Hope you find happiness

-Matt


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2009)

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I dont know CT be careful though. I had a gf of over three years who would always seem to flip out towards the end of the our relationship. About everything.... and i would always be the one wanting to work and talk things out but she was not a "communicator" Long story short i walked in on her and my best friend having sex in the kitchen floor... lol sounds funny but wasnt at the time... This happened 6 months ago, still miss her a lot but i know deep down im way better off for not being with her, we had something special but for some reason everything changes after awhile (if you arent right for each other) lol I got a great paying job right after it happened and now she sends emails to me wanting to get back with me. Of course i tell her no, but i wouldnt mind getting on that again.... (PERFECT BODY) haha.
> 
> But in all seriousness, just watch out, you love her, but she doesnt love you, its a long time story that keeps playing every day..... Good luck. Hope you find happiness
> 
> -Matt


 ostpics:


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 21, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> OhioStateBuckeye said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know CT be careful though. I had a gf of over three years who would always seem to flip out towards the end of the our relationship. About everything.... and i would always be the one wanting to work and talk things out but she was not a "communicator" Long story short i walked in on her and my best friend having sex in the kitchen floor... lol sounds funny but wasnt at the time... This happened 6 months ago, still miss her a lot but i know deep down im way better off for not being with her, we had something special but for some reason everything changes after awhile (if you arent right for each other) lol I got a great paying job right after it happened and now she sends emails to me wanting to get back with me. Of course i tell her no, but i wouldnt mind getting on that again.... (PERFECT BODY) haha.
> ...



Ah Capt. I love your humor  - but pics of the best friend on the kitchen floor????? Good luck with that :!: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > OhioStateBuckeye said:
> ...



I was hoping more for the perfect body

i woudl put up pics of my perfect body but i am a little shy and withdrawn :roll:


----------



## KMixson (Jan 21, 2009)

How long have you been "together"? If just a month or two, let it go. If for years, you may want to work on it a little bit. That is a call you will have to make on your own. That is a hard call. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 21, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> OhioStateBuckeye said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know CT be careful though. I had a gf of over three years who would always seem to flip out towards the end of the our relationship. About everything.... and i would always be the one wanting to work and talk things out but she was not a "communicator" Long story short i walked in on her and my best friend having sex in the kitchen floor... lol sounds funny but wasnt at the time... This happened 6 months ago, still miss her a lot but i know deep down im way better off for not being with her, we had something special but for some reason everything changes after awhile (if you arent right for each other) lol I got a great paying job right after it happened and now she sends emails to me wanting to get back with me. Of course i tell her no, but i wouldnt mind getting on that again.... (PERFECT BODY) haha.
> ...




YOU GUYS ARE DAWGS! hha


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 21, 2009)

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > OhioStateBuckeye said:
> ...



Yeah, maybe so, but ---- are there any pics????


----------



## ctbass (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for all of the advice I really appreciate it


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 21, 2009)

ctbass said:


> Hey guys thanks for all of the advice I really appreciate it



good luck.........hope it work out well - either way...


----------



## paulk (Jan 21, 2009)

FOGHETTABOUTIT!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## baptistpreach (Jan 22, 2009)

This site is supposed to be PG! Take it easy fellas!

I read a quote a while back that goes something like this,

Absence causes great love to grow stronger, and small love to diminish. It was really more pretty than that, but you get the idea. Its too hard to say without knowing specifics, but maybe its time for BOTH of you to figure out if you want this. 

My relationship with my wife wasn't typical, we pretty well never fought, and it was always short if we ever did. We've been married 5 years, and its stayed that way. [-o< . 

I know others who fought tooth and nail and have been married a few years just fine, so... pray about it!


----------



## angry Bob (Jan 23, 2009)

I need space = I want out Cut her loose and save yourself the frustration. Maybe she'll be back, but if you have to try and force things to work you'll both be miserable. Somebody more compatible will come along someday. Until then enjoy being a bachelor there's lots of guys out there that would like to be that again.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jan 23, 2009)

ctbass if you dont mind me asking what are your ages


----------

